# Razzia bei SMS-Anbietern: Mehrere Festnahmen



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2008)

Razzia bei SMS-Anbietern: Mehrere Festnahmen


> Kiel (dpa/lno) - Mit einer groß angelegten Razzia ist die Kieler Staatsanwaltschaft am Dienstag erstmals gegen die Anbieter einer SMS-Partnervermittlung vorgegangen.


AFP: Razzien gegen vermeintliche SMS-Partnervermittlung


> Razzien gegen vermeintliche SMS-Partnervermittlung


----------



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Razzia bei SMS-Anbietern: Mehrere Festnahmen*

Polizeipresse: Polizeidirektion Kiel - POL-KI: Gemeinsame Presseerklärung der Staatsanwaltschaft bei dem Landgericht Kiel und der Polizeidirektion Kiel: Ermittlungsverfahren wegen gewerbsmäßigen Bandenbetruges


> POL-KI: Gemeinsame Presseerklärung der Staatsanwaltschaft bei dem Landgericht Kiel und der Polizeidirektion Kiel: Ermittlungsverfahren wegen gewerbsmäßigen Bandenbetruges
> 
> Kiel (ots) - Im Rahmen eines von der Staatsanwaltschaft Kiel geführten umfangreichen Ermittlungsverfahrens gegen Betreiber von gebührenpflichtigen SMS-Chats wegen des Verdachts des gewerbsmäßigen Bandenbetruges ist es am heutigen Tage zu groß angelegten Durchsuchungen von Firmenräumen und Privatwohnungen gekommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Razzia bei SMS-Anbietern: Mehrere Festnahmen*

In Kiel ticken die Staatsanwälte anders als anderswo -* und das ist gut so!*
Mögliocherweise wäre das auch eine gute Gelegenheit, die hier gewünschte Stellungnahme der StA Kiel zu erbitten - sind Lock-SMS Betrug oder nicht?
Dazu passend:
Vorsicht vor der üblen SMS-Falle (TZ-Titelseite von heute und S. 5)
Das war aber - wie ich es verstehe - nicht Ziel der heutigen Aktionen.


> Beteiligt sind verschiedene miteinander verflochtene Firmen im Bereich Kiel und Flensburg, die wahrscheinlich von den Beschuldigten kontrolliert werden.





> Es handelt sich um das bundesweit erste Verfahren aus dem Bereich virtueller Kontaktmärkte, in dem es wegen Betrugsvorwürfen gegen die Betreiber zu Festnahmen gekommen ist.


Man kann nur hoffen, dass bald mehr Staatsanwaltschaften so ticken wie die in Kiel - dann ticken nämlich noch ein paar Zeitbomben 
Jedenfalls eine Meldung, *die definitiv Spaß macht.*


----------

